# Malibu PCH riding etiquette suggestions



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

It's getting to be that time of year when PCH is crowded with cyclists on the weekends, especially as people train for the Malibu Tri. A few suggestions based on what I've observed lately.

1. Never pass a cyclist who is unaware of your presence on the right. Today I was stopped at a red light on my bike when someone blew past me on the right doing at least 25 mph (a slight downhill section at Kanan/PCH). This is incredibly dangerous and leads me to point 2:

2. Respect the traffic laws, including stopping at red lights. Lots of people have worked hard advocating for cyclists with Malibu city council and every time there's a conversation it gets bogged down by council members expressing frustration at cyclists for blowing through red lights. 

3. Avoid riding right next to the fog line (white line), especially if you find yourself being passed by cyclists a lot. By riding so close to the fog line, you force passing cyclists into the lane where they have to deal with traffic. The shoulder is wide enough in most parts to allow a cyclist to pass another one without having to go into the lane. It's also safer to ride away from the fog line - drivers routinely enter the shoulder while they are texting, looking for a parking space, checking out the break, etc. 

4. Even riding solo, it's good to hold a steady line (which can be altered to avoid debris etc.). Many riders seem to weave all over the shoulder for no apparent reason. Riding in a predictable manner will help other riders. Same for canyon roads. Many riders weave from the shoulder to the center line on climbs. If you're doing the Malibu tri, this is also the #1 way to avoid a crash.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> It's getting to be that time of year when PCH is crowded with cyclists on the weekends, especially as people train for the Malibu Tri. A few suggestions based on what I've observed lately.
> 
> 1. Never pass a cyclist who is unaware of your presence on the right. Today I was stopped at a red light on my bike when someone blew past me on the right doing at least 25 mph (a slight downhill section at Kanan/PCH). This is incredibly dangerous and leads me to point 2:
> 
> ...



Not much you can do on PCH. You are basically riding a bicycle on a highway. I ride my bike to Malibu and I also love to cruise with my car to Malibu and through the canyons. I can tell you that some cyclists believe that they own the road, my group included. If a car honks for us to move over, all hell breaks loose even though we are in the wrong. And cyclists stopping right in the middle of the road in the canyons is just crazy and I have seen that happens many times. And then there are the cars guys, and some of them also believe that cycling should not be allowed on some canyon roads, because some cyclist( not all ) love to talk sometimes three wide. 

Cyclists and drivers have to be more patient with each other. I agree that running red lights infuriates drivers to no end. Giving a thumbs up or a wave when a nice car or any car passes by you with caution is always appreciated. 

Having said all this, i have seen a greater effort of awareness of the cyclists by all communities, especially the car enthusiast and hopefully it will only get better with more bike lanes, so drivers and cyclists feel safer.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> Not much you can do on PCH. You are basically riding a bicycle on a highway. I ride my bike to Malibu and I also love to cruise with my car to Malibu and through the canyons. I can tell you that some cyclists believe that they own the road, my group included. If a car honks for us to move over, all hell breaks loose even though we are in the wrong. And cyclists stopping right in the middle of the road in the canyons is just crazy and I have seen that happens many times. And then there are the cars guys, and some of them also believe that cycling should not be allowed on some canyon roads, because some cyclist( not all ) love to talk sometimes three wide.
> 
> Cyclists and drivers have to be more patient with each other. I agree that running red lights infuriates drivers to no end. Giving a thumbs up or a wave when a nice car or any car passes by you with caution is always appreciated.
> 
> Having said all this, i have seen a greater effort of awareness of the cyclists by all communities, especially the car enthusiast and hopefully it will only get better with more bike lanes, so drivers and cyclists feel safer.


One wide, 3 wide, don't make much difference if you are taking the lane, like you should, on PCH especially where there is no shoulder. It's the law. It's allowed.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a good read on biking PCH between Santa Monica and Malibu general area.

Bicycles and You on PCH?Take a Deep Breath | Malibu, CA Patch


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Take the lane*



chudak said:


> One wide, 3 wide, don't make much difference if you are taking the lane, like you should, on PCH especially where there is no shoulder. It's the law. It's allowed.


+1000 

Get out of the gutter, and avoid the rocks & the glass. 99+% of the time, taking the lane on PCH is the safest thing to do. 

Perhaps 1 in a 100 car drivers is an arse and they honk belligerently, etc. But that means they see you. If you're near the fog line, they always try to squeeze by, and if they're texting there's an unacceptably high chance they will swerve into you. 

Having said that, I rarely ride PCH solo, usually it's a group of at least 3. I usually have a bright blinky taillight and I'm not a fan of all black kits & helmets.


----------

